

Visualization: The evolution of Python - kapilkaisare
http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/storylines/python.svg

======
raphar
Here's the link to the project page.
<http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/research/storylines/> It says there that
this visualization is based on a XKCD comic (about lord of the rings).

The guy is the same that the code_swarm visualization:
<http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/codeswarm/> If you didnt see it before, go
there and watch the impressive videos about eclipse, apache, python and
postgres.

The guy is using processing.

------
uuilly
This seems to capture volume and frequency of change but not necessarily
magnitude of change.

~~~
Someone
I do not think magnitude of change can be readily computed. It certainly is
not measured in characters, bytes, or lines. For example, one checkin might
toggle a #define that controls thousands of lines, another might just
reorganize the order of declarations in a file.

------
barnaby
There was a huge chart of the history of programming languages at my
university. It showed which ones influenced others, and I'd look at it often.
Oddly enough I didn't pay much attention to Python at the time focusing on all
the lines coming into and out of Java. I've since discovered Python and really
wish I could see that chart again. While this is very different it gave me a
piece of that magic again. Thank you for posting this. :-)

~~~
senki
I found two similar posters, maybe you'll find interesting:

[http://www.digibarn.com/collections/posters/tongues/Computer...](http://www.digibarn.com/collections/posters/tongues/ComputerLanguagesChart.png)

[http://log-rotation.jp/pyblosxom/images/unix/programming_lan...](http://log-
rotation.jp/pyblosxom/images/unix/programming_language_diagram.png)

~~~
gtani
<http://www.levenez.com/lang/>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_b...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_by_category)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_paradigm>

[http://erlangish.blogspot.com/2007/05/shape-of-your-
mind.htm...](http://erlangish.blogspot.com/2007/05/shape-of-your-mind.html)

<http://www.sigplan.org/pl-workshop/contributions/7.pdf>

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3465>

[http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/people/PVR/paradigmsDIAGRAMeng101....](http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/people/PVR/paradigmsDIAGRAMeng101.pdf)

------
obeattie
Not really too helpful that it only goes to 2006. It would be interesting to
see how this looks with PEP 3003 in place (the moratorium on syntax changes) —
maybe not much different, but maybe a lot different…

------
nessence
The chart excellent for visualizing one's contributions against and general
activity. Would it be possible to generate a similar graph for other
mainstream languages, gcc, and linux?

Wonder if the post-2005 spike would be similar for all interpreted languages,
or just python.

------
KevBurnsJr
What visualization program was used to generate this graph?

